# Kenya



## Jikoni (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone just a quick goodbye, I am off to Kenya with my family for a month. We plan on having fun with family and friends at the coast, upcountry, on safari and in Nairobi.Have a good summer, I will peek in from time to time.Ciao.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a safe and fun trip Jikoni. We want to see lots of pics.


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip Jikoni! I can't wait to hear all about it when you return.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a safe and wonderful trip!  Like wasabi said, be sure to share some pictures with us when you return!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Hya, I am so happy for you!!  It must be so exciting to go home and see your family, and in return your family will be delighted to see Nico and Simo!!  Have tons of fun, can't wait to hear all your stories when you are back...Bon Voyage!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a safe trip and a wonderful time.


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 25, 2006)

Merci a tous!We have already checked in, so I am happy and relaxed.Our flight is very early tomorrow(Wednesday) morning.I just sent my mum a message to start preparing my favorite vegetables. I have no idea how to describe it, but it's bitter to begin with, and it's cooked a week in advanced then everyday, it's heated up and milk poured into it. My husband can't stand it!He says it stinks, well, it's just an aroma one gets used to


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2006)

Enjoy this time with your family, Jikoni!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

_Enjoy your visit with your family. Looking forward to hearing all about it when you return._

_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a wonderful wonderful time!!


----------



## Jikoni (Aug 2, 2006)

*Greetings*

Hi all, Greetings from the shores of the Lake Victoria. Enjoying eating lots of fresh water fish and my mum's cooking for a few days before we head back into Nairobi.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I am so happy for you that you are finally there, and having a great time!!  Enjoy yourself all you can!!


----------



## middie (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope you have a great time !!! Looking forward to hearing the stories when you get back.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 2, 2006)

Enjoy your vacation, Jikoni.  Sounds like a wonderful time.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 2, 2006)

I know you are having a fabulous time!  Kenya is on my "must-visit" list...


----------



## MOMBASA (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hey*

Just joined the forum and learned that you are from kenya, me too how is your holiday? hope you are enjoying yourself very well. Iam missing kenya so much its three years since i left. Enjoy the food since we do miss those stuffs very much here humm! the mangoes, miwa, don't miss that! and don't forget to bring back lots of roiko and pilau masala! 
have a nice holiday and hit my box as soon as you are back!


----------



## AlexR (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jikoni, it will be great to have your input.

Haven't personally seen anyone else on the board from Africa.

It would be fun for you to tell us all what people eat in your country.

All the best,
Alex R.


----------



## MOMBASA (Aug 11, 2006)

*nyam chom'*

Hello, mambo poa kabisa, you make me salivate when takin' bout nyam chom' girl! i really miss that. Iam in southern France, AIX EN PROVENCE. We shall talk more on that. Where in masai mara will you be staying, oh i love, Fig tree that's my favourite everytime we come we go there, nice, and good food.For nyam chom i have lived in nai, and been to so many places for choma, but depends if you like kenyatta market, they have nice joints, in westlands too. Talking about mombasa ooh! nostalgia, we lived there for 4 YRS in nyali, my son was born there, do you go to water sports? and pirates hata usiseme, i want to fly back. I know mtwapa very well and have friends there. While in msa there is a nice mexican restaurant along nyali road, karibu na dhow restaurant! a really nice place to dine! i love also an indian restaurant opposite nature trail, delicious, tasty food......let me stop ama i will go mad! wish you a nice stay, hi to your family the french say...(il faut en profiter à fond!)
ABIENTOT


----------



## Jikoni (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am back!After over a month away, I still didn't get enough of Kenya. Yet strangely, I am happy to be back to 'reality'. Mombasa, We stayed at Fig Tree in the Mara, it was awesome, we love it. At the coast, we stayed in a friend's private house in Vipingo! the cook was brilliant.Will post some recipes. We had fresh seafood brought in by the fishermen every day. Crab, Squid, Lobsters, Octopus, White snapper and on one morning, a baby shark that we turned down. Went to 'Pirates ' one night, great beach bar even though my favorite is '40 thieves' the Nakumat in Nyali is good, helps a lot so one doesn't have to go into town. I hope everyone had a great summer or winter depending of where everyone is.


----------



## jkath (Aug 31, 2006)

We're so glad to have you home, jikoni!!!
Do you have some photos for us to see?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome back Jikoni!!  You have been missed but I am glad to know that you enjoyed a brilliant holiday!!  But they never last long enough, do they dang it!!  
Yeah, I am jumping on Jkath's bandwagon, I would love to see some pics!!


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome back!  I echo everyone else; hope you have lots of pictures to share and we are looking forward to recipes!  

My ex was offered a chance to move our family to Kenya many years ago - I often regret that he turned it down - I think it would have been great for the kids and I, but I was pregnant and he didn't want to drag me away from "home".  One of the few regrets I have.


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 2, 2006)

Harborwitch, you would have enjoyed it! Finally everyone I have put some pix together. Have a look!
http://www.picturetrail.com/gid12564254


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your photos Jikoni!  Looked like a lot of fun! You have a great-looking family. First time I've seen polka-dotted crabs.  Poor sharky, I'm glad you didn't buy it so hopefully the fishermen won't try to catch those next time.  We have tuk-tuks here too and they look very similar!


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures Jikoni! You and your family are beautiful!


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures.  You and your family are so beautiful - and so is the scenery!!!!!   Now I really wish we'd gone when we had the chance!!!  I'm also getting ready to print out all the wonderful recipes you've shared - they sound so amazing!!!1

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## GB (Oct 2, 2006)

That looks like such a wonderful trip. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Your family is beautiful and it looks like you all had an amazing time.


----------



## corazon (Oct 3, 2006)

Jikoni!  I'd forgotten that you were on vacation, I was wondering where you were.  What a great trip.  You and your family are beautiful!  Looks like a wonderful time.


----------



## Anau (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey! we have those same crabs in the Philippines, we call them kamilo.  What are they called in Kenya?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice to have you "home", Jikoni.  Thanks for sharing your vacation with us.  My favorite photo is the one of all the little soccer stars.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Jikoni, lovely pictures and an equally lovely family.  Africa is such a beautiful country and you are blessed to have family and friends that you can go visit.  It looks like your kids had a fun time and it's so great to have children who are well traveled and appreciate all types of food (like I see your kids eating and enjoying a whole fish )


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your lovelyy comments. 
Chopstix,  do you alsoo call them 'tuk tuk'?
Anau, I have no idea what they are called and if at all they have a special name, but now I am curious and will find out.
Yakuta, Actually what happened was, they ordered fish and chips, then they did get a whole fish each and chips! We were amused and I wondered what they would make of it especially going by their sizes. We usually eat whole trout here anyway. they just started tucking into their meal and said it was the best fish ever. Now back in Geneva, I will have to go looking for whole Tilapia. I am looking forward to preparing it actually.


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 4, 2006)

Mudbug, we reached my mum's homestead and there was no football! My son loves football, so we had to find one. My brother helped make one like we used to make as kids. A lot of plastic bags together and a rope around it. the neighbours kids came by to play, it was great. Hey at least when one of them makes it as a star, you can say you saw that photo first!


----------



## Jikoni (May 30, 2007)

Going to Kenya the 1st June for two weeks. Will update you on where to eat the best goat roast( A Kenyan speciality) and other lovely stuff.


----------



## Half Baked (May 30, 2007)

Where in the world have I been?  I have no idea how I've missed this thread.

Wow, what a wonderful vacation you had and the pics are super.  You have a lovely family Jikoni. 

Now you are heading out again!  Have a great and safe trip.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2007)

Have a great trip.  I'm jealous!


----------



## mudbug (May 30, 2007)

have fun!  bring back more pictures!


----------



## Jikoni (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi guys, I am back! I hope you remember me I had a very relaxing time, no computer, very little contact with the outside world except when I chose to talk to my family here in Switzerland once a day. Noone else knew my new Kenyan number. It was great.I had a great time with my mum, sister's brother's uncle's, aunty's, cousin's nieces, nephews and other long distant relations. Was great. Will post recipes of a few things I ate. Didn't cook for the whole time. I have concluded my family love to cook and it wasn't worth fighting for the kitchen to cook. I enjoyed every single meal. My mum found a new way of cooking a type of 'ugali'( Check out 'ugali' in 'African recipes' if you don't remember what 'ugali' is) from Uganda while she was visiting. It was so yummy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome back.  Sounds like you hada great time.

Looking forward to the food stories and recipes.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2007)

Great to have you back, Jikoni.  Tell us more and show us the pics!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 18, 2007)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> I hope you remember me


 
Of course we do!  It's great to finally have you back, Jikoni!


----------



## Harborwitch (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome back!  Glad you had such a great time.  I'm looking forward to new recipies to try!


----------



## cjs (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh boy, I'm also so looking forward to the recipes!


----------



## Jikoni (Jun 21, 2007)

Check out 'African Recipes'. I have posted a few and will post some more.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 1, 2008)

*Prayers Please.*

If you have been following the news, you probably know about the political/tribal clashes in Kenya at the moment following the recent elections in December. Things are going from bad to worse and no-one has any idea what will happen next. I am kindly asking you to pray and hope with me and Kenyans all over the world, that Kenya get to be the same stable country it once was. It will take a bit of time, but We all just want the fighting to stop. So many people have died, been displaced and traumatized.All my family are there, it's frightening. Please think of Kenya during this time.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 1, 2008)

I was wondering how you were doing.  I have been following all thats going on in Kenya and will continue hoping that the violence will stop.  

I hope you will post again soon and let us know how your family is doing.


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 1, 2008)

I have already been sending up prayers..I hope your family is safe and that you are well, too.
Sandy


----------



## David Cottrell (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, beautiful family, beautiful people. Glad you are home safely.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for your prayers, My family is fine so far, my mum comes from the area of the opposition, she says she hears gunshots all day all night. One of my brother's and his wife and three children live with her in the same homestead.The other one lives in a relatively safe area. One of my sister's works in a hotel at the coast, but the hotels have closed down and she would like to go and be with my mum, but she cannot because of all the road blocks, and it's not safe to travel by road, my other two sisters are in Nairobi. I spoke to a friend who is Kenyan and lives in the US of A, he is a catholic priest and was there on holiday and just returned, he comes from my home area, he had spoken to the media and stayed up with the displaced  a few nights listening to them and offering whatever he could, he said it is terrible. My aunt, a catholic nun found some kids and took them with her she said she couldn't leave them they were so frightened and the parents were nowhere to be seen, she took them in and asked the hospital where she works to provide a room for them even though she had no idea how she would feed them. Luckily out of the 12 she took with her, so far 5 have been re-united with their parents.The youngest of the kids she still has is a year old. It's tragic out there.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 1, 2008)

oh Jikoni, I have thought about you since the recent eruption of violence in Kenya.  Thanks for reporting in.  Yes, prayers are being sent for a peaceful resolution to this issue.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 1, 2008)

Jikoni, I can't imagine what a terrifying time this is for you and your family.  I'll be sure to keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Hya I have been thinking of you ever since the strife erupted.  I sincerely hope with all my heart your family and friends will remain safe (I know it's hard to say considering where your mum lives...), this trouble will some how be put to end and Kenya returning to the beautiful country that it has always been and all your people find the peace they desperately need and deserve.

As I have been doing for some time, all my best wishes are being dished out to Kenya and its people!


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. We hope for the best.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2008)

You can count on my prayers as well Jikoni.  What a tragic and sad thing.  

Barbara


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone greetings from Nairobi Kenya.We have been here for two weeks already. Been busy sampling my mum's cooking to go online. Kids are having a great time with their relatives, it's great. It's quite relaxing. We will be here for another two weeks. Will spend the last week at the coast. Sending you all lovely temperate weather from Nairobi to warm your hearts....and kitchens!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Great to hear your having fun Jikoni!!


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks TG, I have more recipes, I will post them when I get back


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

cool, can't wait!!


----------

